# Rob Randall and "Deliverance"



## Covenant Joel (Aug 14, 2005)

Have any of you ever heard of Rob Randall? You can see his stuff at robrandall.org. He is into this "deliverance" thing, that evil spirits oppress people, and that they have to be delivered from them, and hereditary curses, etc. He's obviously not Reformed, and I am sickened by much of what he says. He wrote a book called "The Invisible War" on spiritual warfare. There have been some people close to me who have started reading/listening to some of his stuff, and I wondered if anyone has any experience with dealing with this kind of thing.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree with everything Josh is saying. As a former Charismatic (for about 8 years in the 80's and for a short while in 1994) I wanted "shortcuts" to spirituality and the perceived problems in my life. In these movements, our focus was often not on Christ, but on some method, confession, or preacher that promised deliverance, spiritual growth, health, wealth, etc. It's a complete hoax. Those who are born of God are overcoming the world, the flesh, and devil through the divine weapons of submission to God's word and prayer. We are often weak in the midst of this and we are never promised any strength but God's.


----------



## Texas Aggie (Aug 14, 2005)

Completely agree with Josh. Resisting the devil is a key item (there is a war out there). God provides the equipment to combat the darts and spears (a breastplate of righteousness is just one). This involves more than His imputed righteousness which provides protection (because your will is involved).

Under the New Covenant, the believer has His Spirit and His law indwelling. This is adequate protection from the unholy (providing one is walking after the Spirit). You may find yourself unprotected (a result of your poor decisions).


----------



## Covenant Joel (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the responses.

Please don't misunderstand...I am very opposed to this kind of thing. But I see some people I know getting into it, and I don't know how to deal with it, because basically then everything starts getting blamed on the devil rather than taking responsibility for things, as well as thinking about doing the deliverance stuff.

Thanks again, and more comments would be appreciated,
Joel


----------



## Poimen (Aug 14, 2005)

1 John 5:18 "We know that whoever is born of God does not sin; but he who has been born of God keeps himself, and *the wicked one does not touch him."*

[Edited on 8-14-2005 by poimen]


----------

